# DieCast Vehicle Scale Question?



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

I have some USA and some AristoCraft 1/29 trains, 1/29 trucks and stuff is pretty hard to find. Would 1/25 scale stuff or 1/32 stuff look better with my trains?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

probably 1/32


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

In this picture is an LGB flat car with two Ertl Precision 1/32 John Deere 9420T tractors, do they look small to you?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It all depends on your perception of reality and scale. Are they going to be sitting next to or on the train, or in the general area. Things that are slightly off scale get lost in the background unless they are a central part of the scene.

Mixing and matching engines and cars of different scales on a train is usually very noticeable, but buildings and other parts of the scenery if in an intermediate scale such as 1:24 will fit into the general appearance and are not jarring to most eyes. I'm speaking of experience with scales between 1:20.3 and 1:29. All of my buildings are Pola and Piko. They are between 1:22.5 and 1:24. I do not know how 1:32 would look with the accessories and buildings generally available for the "G" scales.


Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Also depends on what the model is. Most all combines are big. But Farm tractors and Bull Dozers come in all sizes. 

Plus, some items listed as 1/25th scale really are not true 1/25th scale. 

If you're buying off Ebay, you're depenant on the seller to state the size, which probably is what the box says. 

If you go to the flee market or other place where you can feel, touch and directly eye ball the toy and have a general idea of what size you're looking for, you'll have a better chance of being happy with what you bring home. 

Randy


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

A while back, I had the same dilemma. I run all 1/29 scale trains as well and wanted vehicles and people that looked right with the trains. Many moons ago, I posted a similar question and some very kind MLSers posted some great pictures of their trains, autos, and people. After trying out both 1/32 and 1/24 scale vehicles, I settled on 1/24. To my (completely untrained) eye, they looked more "in scale" than the 1/32 stuff. The trains always seem to dwarf the 1/32 autos. There also seems to be a larger selection of people and building kits (if you don't scratch build) in 1/24 scale as well.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

If you are going to use farm equipment and construction equipment, 1/32 is about all you are going to find. Ertl does not make farm equipment and construction in 1/24. A 1/32 combine just barely fits on a LGB 50' modern flat car. Prototype does the same. Cars and trucks are another matter. Several scales for them.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 1:24 and 1:29 buildings with 1:29 trains but like 1:32 vehicles. I think the 1:24 cars and trucks just look to big and you can't find 1:29 ones.


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Ron Hill on 13 May 2010 08:27 PM 
If you are going to use farm equipment and construction equipment, 1/32 is about all you are going to find. Ertl does not make farm equipment and construction in 1/24. A 1/32 combine just barely fits on a LGB 50' modern flat car. Prototype does the same. Cars and trucks are another matter. Several scales for them. 
Thanks for the info, I have thought about using some 1/32 combines for loads. First Gear and SpeCast are both building some construction machines in 1/25. I believe CCM has done a few things in 1/24.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw some 1/28 combines at my local JD store when I was looking for loads for my 1/29 flats, I went with the 1/32 stuff, 
seemed to look better to me, dealer told me to bring the flats over and set the tractors on them to see how they looked..
Eventually chose a couple of the sprayer tractors to go on the 60 ft flat... For the 6 axle flat I got a couple of the M-1A 
tanks in 1/32 from FOV... This ERTL & FOV stuff is a little on the expensive side, but they do make nice loads though..
Paul R...


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Your John Deere sprayers look nice on the flat. What brand flatcar is that?


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Would like to have something like this.


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Or this.


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Claus,
Both those flats R made from 2 Aristo 40 ft flats for each one... The blue one has a set of the Barber freight trucks under it, 
the other one is self-explanatory...
Paul R...


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Paul if you think the 1/32 Ertl stuff is expensive try this;

http://cgi.ebay.com/KC-CCM-Brass-Ca...5639bfd02c


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

1:32 farm equipment, for the most part, seems to look nice with 1:29 scale trains.

I had a heck of a time finding anything to work for a tractor load with my 1:22.5 scale trains. Most are 1:16 or 1:32.


Eventually I found a pair of old somewhat beat up metal tractors on eBay that seemed about right when I asked the seller for the dimensions. I think they scale roughly to 1:25.

So not exactly on point for your 1:29 scale question, but here's what they look like with a USA flat which is an older model that is more in line with 1:22.5 than their newer 1:29 equipment.
































1:24 and 1:25 vehicles, in my opinion, look great with 1:22.5 trains. Unfortunately I think they are mostly too big for 1:29. But if you do find cars you like and they seem to work go for it. There are some really nice and relatively affordable diecast vehicle models out there. Here's some of our 1:24 and 1:25 vehicles:


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

My layout is seen only from a front side. Other layouts can be seen from 360 degrees. That might make a difference in the cars you choose.

In my case, I use the larger 1/24 and 1/25th cars up close to the front. In the back of the layout I try to use 1/25 to 1/32 cars, figures, and buildings to gain a forced perspective of distance.

JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My General rule of thumb is. Nothing should stick above the rest of the cars in the consiste. Look at a 1:1 train usually everhthing is below box car height. So for tractors one minght concider a drop bed falt car. I would go so far as to say nothing us usually above the engine cab. But I am not sure on that one.


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By John J on 17 May 2010 06:51 AM 
My General rule of thumb is. Nothing should stick above the rest of the cars in the consiste. Look at a 1:1 train usually everhthing is below box car height. So for tractors one minght concider a drop bed falt car. I would go so far as to say nothing us usually above the engine cab. But I am not sure on that one. I would say that is pretty true for tractors but not for the combines.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are modeling modern standard gauge track with modern diesel equipment then MTH is what you want for your train equipment. MTH trains are accurate 1:32 scale. Standard gauge 1 track will scale at 1:32 to represent 4' 8 1/2" which is modern gauge. Then you can use any 1:32 accessories with this equipment. 332 rail is too large for 1:32 scale so it is more realistic if you use 250 rail. 

Big John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

IF you can find them the mid sized Slik-Toy/Grandpa's Farm Toys (cheap) stuff will work with 1:22.5, as will Kester's steam engines (spendy). I use both. Right now I'm repainting a Slick Toy Minneapolis-Moline, and re-making a Kester Russell as a portable engine to power a sawmill.

The Case engine and Huber roller are the same as Kester sells (older pieces, modified by me) you can see how they scale out with the 1/24 cars


----------

